# 我才花了160块大洋



## Nicodi2

Hi, 

The meaning of this whole sentence remains unclear to me, how would you understand it ?

Context: 2 colleagues are having a casual talk and one of them complains about something...


我是奔着那网络报纸通篇的叫好一片我才花了160块大洋去看那满屏幕白花花的胸脯大片...

I guess too complicated but who knows, maybe easy for native speakers !

Deep thanks, 
Nico


----------



## Ghabi

Hello! The sentence is a bit clunky but basically it means: Only because of the unanimous raving reviews on newspapers and internet did I fork out 160 bucks to see this blockbuster which features fair breasts more than anything (我是奔着那网络报纸通篇的叫好一片我才花了160块大洋去看那满屏幕白花花的胸脯大片).


----------



## colum4

"奔着” means "because" in English and "因为“ in Chinese，the meaning of ”奔着“ is not the only one.

”才“ expresses I regret to watch this film already.

"那满屏幕白花花的胸脯" indicates breasts are naked half，big，and appear usually in this film。

Calling this film ”大片“ is because this film is directed by Zhang yimou who is a famous director in China.


                      PS: If there is any mistake or anything unsuitable in my sentences，feel free to ponit it/them out.


----------



## xiaolijie

colum4 said:
			
		

> "奔着” means "because" in English and "因为“ in Chinese，the meaning of ”奔着“ is not the only one.


This is interesting and I wasn't aware of this meaning of 奔着. Can anyone give more information on it or some examples of its use?


----------



## vegetamin

我来北京不是为了工作，我是奔着你来的。

that means "the reason why i come to Beijing is not for job,but for u."


----------



## tarlou

奔(ben4)着 means something like "(do something) for (some reason)".    (The original meaning is "rush towards".)

You can understand it by thinking it as "(do something) towards (some goal)". In the sentence 我是奔着你来的, "you" are the reason for me to come, i.e. "you" are the "goal". In real life, maybe "you" are just a reason rather than a goal. But this can still be used as a polite way that over-emphasizes the importance of "you".

你奔着什么来的？ What do you come here for?

It is used mostly in structures like 奔着...来的 or 奔着...去的, etc.

冲(chong4)着 has similar meaning. And I think 冲着 is a better word for the original sentence “奔着评论...". 冲(not chong1)着 means "facing towards", while 奔着 means "running towards". You won't find the reviews in the cinema, so you can't run to the cinema towards "reviews".

冲(着) can also be used as  就冲你这股勇气，你一定能成功. (Just because of your courage, you will succeed). 奔着 can't be used here because the verb is "succeed", not a "move".


----------



## xiaolijie

Thank you vegitamin, and welcome to the forum! 

Edit: Thanks tarlou (just saw your post now)! That is a comprehensive reply. Much appreciated!


----------



## cocoht

“奔着---” means you rush to---. usually, this word is followed by something really interests you. In casual converstation, it is an amusing way to express.


----------



## BODYholic

Nicodi2 said:


> 我是*奔*着那网络报纸通篇的叫好一片 ...



Nicodi2,
Could you check the original text again? No matter how I read it, *奔* fit in to the sentence like a sore dumb. 
By any chance, the word may be a typographical error resulted from 凭 (屏 ->* 奔*)?

Wide smile,
BODYholic


----------



## SuperXW

BODYholic said:


> Nicodi2,
> Could you check the original text again? No matter how I read it, *奔* fit in to the sentence like a sore dumb.
> By any chance, the word may be a typographical error resulted from 凭 (屏 ->* 奔*)?
> 
> Wide smile,
> BODYholic


I don't think it's a typo as I feel the sentence quite completed, and the writer obviously liked stylish slang words, so 奔着 is good here. 
凭着（rely on） is not very accurate for showing the writer's feeling, and 屏 is not correct at all.


----------



## stevenst

colum4 said:


> "奔着” means "because" in English and "因为“ in Chinese，the meaning of ”奔着“ is not the only one.



Where do you live? I live in Hong Kong and this meaning of 奔著 doesn't make any sense to me. Perhaps it's just some kind of your regional dialect?


----------



## SuperXW

stevenst said:


> Where do you live? I live in Hong Kong and this meaning of 奔著 doesn't make any sense to me. Perhaps it's just some kind of your regional dialect?



No surprise. 奔着 can be considered as northern Chinese slang. Most southern Chinese can understand it but won't use it. Non-Mainland Chinese may fail to get its meaning.


----------



## stevenst

SuperXW said:


> No surprise. 奔着 can be considered as northern Chinese slang. Most southern Chinese can understand it but won't use it. Non-Mainland Chinese may fail to get its meaning.



Thanks. I think I could get its meaning when seeing it used by Mainland Chinese. By the way, I would be very surprised if a Cantonese speaker uses 奔着 to mean "because".


----------

